# WoW in 3d erleben!



## Relief (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo ihr da drausen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen den IZ3D Treiber heruntergeladen(Ohne den Bildschirm). Das ganze eingestellt(Anaglyph oder wie das heist) Brille auf , und natürlich gleich mal WoW gestartet und siehe da es is 3D..... irgendwie son bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Beim ersten Versuch war das bild dann ganz komisch, sah irgentwie "verpixelt" aus, ohne brille und mit Brille war aus n bisschen 3D, jetzt hab ich bei Profile WoW eingestellt nun sind die farben voll komisch(vorwiegend Gelb) aber der Pixel effeckt ist weg nur der 3D effeckt is nich viel besser. 
< Hat noch wer die neune CT? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   das ist das auf Bild auf "verpixelt" bekomm das aber nich mehr hin.



Um nun mal dahin zu kommen was ich wissen will. Kennt sich wer damit aus und kann mir mal sagen wie ich das einstellen soll. Vll stimmt auch schon alles so weil irgentwie is es ja 3D aber es kommt nichts "aus dem Bildschirm" oder ich hab einfach nur falsche vorstellung davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch wer need auf Kaffee?

lg Relief


----------



## Screen (9. Juli 2009)

als ich soweit ich gehört habe kommt es wirklich auf den bildschirm drauf an, da die farben ja alle verschoben werden, und die empfholenen bildschirme sind genau für diese aktionen ausgelegt.
entweder du kannst es noch bissi "einstellen", was ich nicht glaube, oder du musst dir noch nen neuen Bildschrim kaufen.


----------



## fre_k (9. Juli 2009)

Geht nur mit dem passenden Bildschirm. Ich denke mal nicht das dein Bildschirm die Funktion unterstüzen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Idee ist kuhl. x)


----------



## Deadwool (9. Juli 2009)

Ich verwende seit fast 2 Jahren den iZ3D Bildschirm (für World of Warcraft, Age of Conan, Warhammer, Crysis etc.). Wenn du WoW oder auch andere DirectX Games in 3D zocken willst brauchst du so einen Bildschirm. Die Qualität ist atemberaubend, und nicht vergleichbar mit analglyph auf einem normalen Bildschirm.

Der Unterschied zum normalen Bildschirm ist dass der iz3D zwei separate LCD Screens hintereinander hat. Dadurch lassen sich Farb und Tiefeninformationen getrennt darstellen. Bei 3D auf einem normalen Bildschirm ist alles in einem Bild enthalten. Weder der 3D Effekt noch die Farben können dann wirklich überzeugend wiedergegeben werden.

Für einen 3D Monitor wie den iZ3D brauchst allerdings einen guten Rechner mit einer Grafikkarte die 2 Desktops mit je 1680x1050 Bildpunkten darstellen kann. Geforce 8800 zB ist nicht ausreichend (selbst für WoW) wie ich feststellen musste. Zudem benötigt der Monitor beide Video Ausgänge der Grafikkarte.


----------



## Relief (9. Juli 2009)

Mh ok danke euch. Sowas hab ich mir schon fast gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ct schreibt halt dass es trozdem ein super ergbniss sei. Dann schau ich einfach mal was son iz3d Kostet. Wer interesse an einem T220HD 22 Zoll Monitor

Also graka hab ich eine Saphir HD4870 1GB. Sollte denke ich ausreichend sein.


----------



## Deadwool (9. Juli 2009)

Hab meinen aus den Staaten importiert, von einem Ebay Händler. Mittlerweile gibts die dort neu für weniger als 380 $


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

das procct bestimmt nicht mit meinen beiden zwillingen -.-"

Aber gibts bei dem Moni auch nen "normales Bild" ohne Brille?


----------



## Relief (9. Juli 2009)

Wenn keine Brille auf hast wird das Bild wol normal wie bei jedem anderen dargestellt. Inform mich da grad n bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheint teilweise n bissel unschärfer zu sein, aber sp gering dass es nur bei ganz genauem hinschauen aufällt. Aber sowas benutzt man ja auch nich für office Andwendungen usw. Behaupte ich mal so. Solang es beim Zocken nen gutes Bild gibt^^


----------



## Deadwool (9. Juli 2009)

Der 3D Effekt lässt sich über Hotkey auf der Tastatur jederzeit ein und ausschalten. Ausgeschalten ist es ein ganz normaler 22" Flachbildschirm.

Auch die Stärke des 3D Effekts ist stufenlos einstellbar über Tasten: Da unterscheidet man die Separierung, also wie "tief" die Szene erscheinen soll. Je grösser die Separierung, desto mehr kommt das Gefühl mittendrin zu sein. Allerdings wird es dadurch anstrengender für ungeübte Augen. Erfahrungsgemäss mit niederen Werten anfangen und nach ein paar Tagen die Dosis erhöhen ^^

Das zweite was man einstellen kann ist die virtuelle Position des Betrachters, die entscheidet ob sich die Szene eher im Monitor drin abspielt, oder ob nahe Objekte aus dem Bildschirm herausragen. Letzteres schaut natürlich cooler aus und beeindruckt Freunde die auf Besuch sind am meisten. Je nach Spiel ist es aber unpraktisch zum zocken, weil das Auge immer zwischen Bildschirm Interface und Szene hin und her fokusen muss.


----------



## Relief (9. Juli 2009)

Deadwool   danke dir für die ganzen Infos.


Schon das schlechtere 3D mit normal Bildschirm hat mich so überzeugt /auf den 3D Tripp gebracht\, dass ich unbedingt in 3D Spielen will.


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Juli 2009)

Auf der webseite wird aber im youtube video erzählt, dass man auch ohne entsprechenden Bildschirm 3d zocken kann. Also ich hätte nichts dagegen ein wenig 3d zu zocken ^^


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

bedenke aber auch, das du deine augen damit sehr stark belastet und irgendwann brauchst du ne pause bzw hast nicht immer lust dazu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darum auch ohne Brille


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Juli 2009)

oh mein gott, ich hab grad ca. ne halbe std. mit brille gezockt und seh jetzt auf dem rechten auge alles voll rot und links alles bläulich ^^, willst du mir sagen mit den richtigen Bildschirmen kann man ohne brille in 3d zocken?


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

nein, aber ich hab keine lust, immer ne brille aufzusetzen und nach 1h zocken mit roten augen rumzurennen, die ich normalerweise nach 12h bekomme xD


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Juli 2009)

war eig. nicht böse gemeint aber habs trotzdem rausgenommen...


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

das war fieß...


----------



## Deadwool (9. Juli 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> oh mein gott, ich hab grad ca. ne halbe std. mit brille gezockt und seh jetzt auf dem rechten auge alles voll rot und links alles bläulich ^^, willst du mir sagen mit den richtigen Bildschirmen kann man ohne brille in 3d zocken?


Ne, nicht ohne, aber mit Polarisationsbrille. Die hat farblose Gläser wie in einem modernen 3D Kino, und man sieht das Spiel in original Farben:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es gibt übrigens tatsächlich 3D Bildschirme ohne Brille. Allerdings ist die Qualität bescheiden. Das 3D wirkt verschwommen und hat wenig Tiefe. Der Effekt entspricht etwa diesen Ansichtskarten mit den Rillen, wo man je nach Blickwinkel eine räumlichen Eindruck bekommt


----------



## Relief (9. Juli 2009)

> Auf der webseite wird aber im youtube video erzählt, dass man auch ohne entsprechenden Bildschirm 3d zocken kann. Also ich hätte nichts dagegen ein wenig 3d zu zocken ^^




JA genau das kann man mit der iz3d Software Also ich hab gestern ca 2h wow gespielt und fande das auf keinster weise anstrengend oder hatte sonstige nebenwirkungen der "Farb Brille".

Der 3D Effekt und die Farben, wie schon von vielen hier erwähnt, leiden halt darunter.

Wenn ich von Arbeit zuhause bin schau ich mir das ganze noch mal. N bissel fein-tuning und schauen wie es dann aussieht.


Hat wer erfahrungen mit anderen 3D Bidschirmen (Samsung + NVidia, Zalam) sowas vll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Juli 2009)

Mir ist übrigens auch aufgefallen, dass die performance dadurch stark beeinträchtigt wird, fallout 3 mit AA ging garnicht ^^ auf 17fps oder so runter.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Juli 2009)

muss ja dann auch 2x das Bild berechnen, das ist logisch.


Das ganze war auch mal im Buffed-Mag drin wenn ich mich recht erinner, da gabs einen Monitor für den man keine Brille gebraucht hat, der hat dann gleich 5 Bilder dargestellt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Martel (10. Juli 2009)

Okay okay, halt Stop.


Könnte mich einer mal bitte detaliert dadrüber aufklären wo von ihr sprecht?

Also ich bin gerade dabei, folgendes anzuschaffen bzw. schon fast fertig.


3 * 22 " Samsung 223 BW Bildschirme
1*Tripelhead 2 go Box Digital ( für die Auflösung
1* TrackiR 5 Pro  System

Wäre es möglich 3 Bildschirme dann in 3 D zu sehen? Durch die DigitalBOX muss ja   "NUR"  2*  ( 3*1650*1024 ) berechnet werden ( Oo )


----------



## Deadwool (10. Juli 2009)

Analglyph (also mit rot/grün oder rot/blau Brille) müsstest du ausprobieren. Möglichweise müsste jedes der 3 Desktops doppelt berechnet werden, weil der Treiber von 2 Desktops des gesamten Spielfelds ausgeht. Bin ich aber nicht sicher. 
Was nicht funktioniert sind 3 iZ3D Monitore; schon weil jeder 2 Anschlüsse belegt.


----------



## Kontinuum (10. Juli 2009)

Ich war auch erst fasziniert als ich von 3d gaming gehört hab, allerdings ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es schon nach sehr kurzer zeit wieder reizlos wird, da man sich dran gewöhnt und es nichts besonderes mehr ist; Ich hab auch mal bei nem bekannten auf nem 50zoll riesen-flachbildfernseher ne blu-ray geschaut, die ersten 5min. waren euphorie, danach wars schon gewohnt ^^


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2009)

Mysteriös - als ob jemand bei uns mitliest!!

http://www.zack-zack.eu/html/detail/zackza...tml?itemId=1535

xD


----------

